# 721 L3.22 Release Notes Posted



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

In case anyone was looking for them, I have just posted the release notes for L3.22 for the 721. They can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=641614


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> In case anyone was looking for them, I have just posted the release notes for L3.22 for the 721. They can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=641614


Did this fix help anyone? My 721 took the update yesterday and the nightmare continues.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Which fix?


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

Someone forgot to add the new warning prompt that now appears when you press the "Stop" button during recording. I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THAT ONE FOR AT LEAST 3 YEARS. Finally, no more accidental stopping of recording.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

sluggo said:


> Did this fix help anyone? My 721 took the update yesterday and the nightmare continues.


It did fix the "receiver turns on when caller ID is active and a call comes in". What other problems are you having?


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

Bill R said:


> It did fix the "receiver turns on when caller ID is active and a call comes in". What other problems are you having?


From another thread "Weird 721 Activity":

OK...here is my horror story since the latest software upgrade. First it would not wake up from the "press select" screen saver, then it corrupted every 3rd recording, then it wouldn't let you select anything from the guide...it just popped back to the program you were watching before you hit guide. Next up in the bag of tricks was to go back to what you were watching when you selected something out of the DVR list, then it decided that it would let you select something from the guide, but you only got audio with a grey screen (this may be black on most TV's, but it's grey on mine). All of this in the span of 2 days, various combinations of Front Panel resets, Smart card resets, and hard resets fixed each issue until the next one came up. Then as if it were working up to the big finale...all timers disappeared and a reset wiped the drive clean of all recorded programs. Everything gone a full 90 hours of record time left. It's been perfect since then, but WTF? What the heck is going on with this box after 2 years of flawless service? I just don't get it.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

[On other one hand, I hate to bring up an old thread to the top for no new discussion, but on the other hand, I felt obligated to clarify what is going on.]

The scenario described above - Various problems and then loss of all recordings, followed by no problems - simply indicates a corrupt hard disk drive. It is likely to be unrelated to any particular software release itself (as indicated by a lack of similar problems amongst other users).


----------

